# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  فوری فوری : دوستان حقوق بهتره یا مهندسی کامپیوتر؟؟!

## reza1995

سلام دوستان
به نظر شما مهندسی کامپیوتر بهتره یا حقوق؟
به هر دو علاقه دارم
البته برنامه نویسی و ... کار نکردم اصلا اما همیشه صبح تا شب پای کامپیوترم هم هستم
رشته حقوق هم یک ترم خوندم علاقه هم تا حدودی دارم
به هر دو علاقه دارم 
اما به نظر شما برای مهاجرت و بورسیه شدن در خارج کدوم رشته بهتر هست؟
من تخصصی تا حالا کامپیوتر وارد نشدم 
چیزی که برام مهمه بازار کار هست اون هم در ایران و در خارج
یعنی در حین تحصیل و بعد از تحصیل دیگه راحت بتونم برای خودم کار کنم 
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید یا علی دوستان

----------


## ONLY-ELECTRONIC

سلام
رشته های مهندسی کلا ریاضی سطح بالایی دارن!
صادقانه بگم نرید مهندسی یه وقت همون ترم یک ریاضی فیزیک بیفتید تهش هم انصراف :Yahoo (50): 
اگه مطمئنید از لحاظ ریاضی و فیزیک سطحتون خوبه و استعداد برنامه نویسی هم دارید وارد رشته بشید.
ضمن اینکه در برنامه نویسی خودتون باید بیشتر کار رو انجام بدید وگرنه دانشگاه به تنهایی موثر واقع نمیشه! ینی استاد یه مبحث رو درس داد باید خودتون چند برابرش تحقیق و مطالعه کنید تا یه چیزی دستگیرتون بشه............
با توجه به اینکه رشته انسانی بودید ، سطح فیزیکتون خوبه؟
برید چارت درسی رو هم نگاه کنید تا بیشتر شرایط دستتون بیاد.
قصدم منصرف کردن شما نیست ولی باید واقعیات رو هم دید.
شرایط  کامپیوتر از همه لحاظ مناسبه ولی به شرطی که واقعا رشته رو بلد باشید و صرفا به مدرک بسنده نکنید.
در مورد حقوق هم اطلاعی ندارم....

----------


## shahab74

دوست عزیز من درمورد رشته حقوق زیاد نمیدونم فقط در مورد رشته کامپیوتر یه چیزی رو خیلی خوب میدونم که در این رشته اگر میخوای موفق بشی باید واقعا پشتکار زیادی داشته باشی باید ساعت های زیادی رو پشت کامپیوتر کد بنویسی شاید برای نوشتن یه برنامه ساده 20خطی دو روز وقت بزاری تازه کمش تا بتونی به سرانجام برسونیش،بعد فقط هم به فکر درس های که دانشگاه میده اصلا نباید باشی من زیاد جاهای مختلف شنیدم که میگن توی دانشگاه زیاد چیزی یاد نمیدن از برنامه نویسی (بیشتر مباحث پایه رو یاد میدن بقیش دیگه با خودتت)هر چی که هست به همت خودت بستگی داره خودت باید کلاس های بیرون بری یا از کتاب های زیادی که هست استفاده کنی ،بعد رشته کامپیوتر رشته ای که با علم روز دنیا میره جلو هر روز باید آپدیت باشی تا با علم روز کامپیوتر بری جلو اگر میتونی این طوری باشی رشته بسیار خوبی هست کامپیوتر بعد درس هاشم درنظر بگیر این طوری نشه بری باز از اون ور بوم بیوفتی پایین.

----------


## reza1995

> دوست عزیز من درمورد رشته حقوق زیاد نمیدونم فقط در مورد رشته کامپیوتر یه چیزی رو خیلی خوب میدونم که در این رشته اگر میخوای موفق بشی باید واقعا پشتکار زیادی داشته باشی باید ساعت های زیادی رو پشت کامپیوتر کد بنویسی شاید برای نوشتن یه برنامه ساده 20خطی دو روز وقت بزاری تازه کمش تا بتونی به سرانجام برسونیش،بعد فقط هم به فکر درس های که دانشگاه میده اصلا نباید باشی من زیاد جاهای مختلف شنیدم که میگن توی دانشگاه زیاد چیزی یاد نمیدن از برنامه نویسی (بیشتر مباحث پایه رو یاد میدن بقیش دیگه با خودتت)هر چی که هست به همت خودت بستگی داره خودت باید کلاس های بیرون بری یا از کتاب های زیادی که هست استفاده کنی ،بعد رشته کامپیوتر رشته ای که با علم روز دنیا میره جلو هر روز باید آپدیت باشی تا با علم روز کامپیوتر بری جلو اگر میتونی این طوری باشی رشته بسیار خوبی هست کامپیوتر بعد درس هاشم درنظر بگیر این طوری نشه بری باز از اون ور بوم بیوفتی پایین.


ممنونم از راهنماییت دوست عزیز
نه من فقط نگرانیم اینه اینده کاری خوبی داره؟
این که بتونم ازش پولدار بشم و سرمایه دار بشم؟
منظور شما از اینکه برم اونو بوم بیفتم چی هست؟ یعنی ممکنه خسته کننده باشه؟
من فقط نگرانیم از اینده کارم هست میتونم در این رشته موفق بشم یا نه 
تلاشم میکنم

----------


## reza1995

ضمنا بنده نگاه کردم به چارت دیدم اصلا رشته هاش چیزی برای یاد گیری ندارن
به نظر شما ای تی بهتر نیست؟
البته این هم اضافه کنم ریاضیاتم خوب نیست یعنی تمرین نمیکردم اما استعداد یادگیری بالایی دارم

----------


## imaginedragon

> ضمنا بنده نگاه کردم به چارت دیدم اصلا رشته هاش چیزی برای یاد گیری ندارن
> به نظر شما ای تی بهتر نیست؟
> البته این هم اضافه کنم ریاضیاتم خوب نیست یعنی تمرین نمیکردم اما استعداد یادگیری بالایی دارم


ریاضیات پایه اصلی مهندسی هست و برای کسی هم که دوست نداره و متوجه نمیشه خیلی خشک و سنگین میشه ... آی تی زمینه رياصياتش کمتره و زمينه دروس مديريتي و حفظيش بيشتره

----------


## shahab74

> ممنونم از راهنماییت دوست عزیز
> نه من فقط نگرانیم اینه اینده کاری خوبی داره؟
> این که بتونم ازش پولدار بشم و سرمایه دار بشم؟
> منظور شما از اینکه برم اونو بوم بیفتم چی هست؟ یعنی ممکنه خسته کننده باشه؟
> من فقط نگرانیم از اینده کارم هست میتونم در این رشته موفق بشم یا نه 
> تلاشم میکنم


شما با توجه به این که رشته تحصیلی دبیرستانتون انسانی بوده و با توجه به این که کامپیوتر یه رشته ریاضی هست مسلما با درس های ریاضیات زیاد برخورد میکنید پس سعی کنید از همون روز اول پایه ریاضی تون ببرین بالا مگر نه اون اتفاقی که نباید بیوفته ممکن گیربان گیر شما بشه و از رشته تون زده بشین

----------


## shahab74

> ضمنا بنده نگاه کردم به چارت دیدم اصلا رشته هاش چیزی برای یاد گیری ندارن
> به نظر شما ای تی بهتر نیست؟
> البته این هم اضافه کنم ریاضیاتم خوب نیست یعنی تمرین نمیکردم اما استعداد یادگیری بالایی دارم


اتفاقا من دوست خودم it میخونه میگه فرق رشته ما با نرم افزار شاید حدود 20 واحد باشه اون 20 واحد هم بیشتر درس های مدیریتی هست مثلا مدیریت شبکه و.....مگر نه بقیه واحد های درسی itعین نرم افزار میمونه حتی واحد های برنامه نویسی شون یکی

----------


## reza1995

> ریاضیات پایه اصلی مهندسی هست و برای کسی هم که دوست نداره و متوجه نمیشه خیلی خشک و سنگین میشه ... آی تی زمینه رياصياتش کمتره و زمينه دروس مديريتي و حفظيش بيشتره


خب این ریاضی قابل یادگیری هست در دانشگاه یا باید از پیش بلد بوده باشم؟
البته رشته دوم دبیرستان من ریاضی بود سوم رفتم تجربی اما بعد یک مدت رفتم انسانی .  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## reza1995

> شما با توجه به این که رشته تحصیلی دبیرستانتون انسانی بوده و با توجه به این که کامپیوتر یه رشته ریاضی هست مسلما با درس های ریاضیات زیاد برخورد میکنید پس سعی کنید از همون روز اول پایه ریاضی تون ببرین بالا مگر نه اون اتفاقی که نباید بیوفته ممکن گیربان گیر شما بشه و از رشته تون زده بشین


من فقط نگران دو چیزم
یک اینکه ممکنه در دروس ریاضی چیزی بگن که من از پیش نمیدونستم (خب این ریاضی ها توسط استاد یاد داده میشه درسته؟)
دوم اینکه اینده این رشته خوب هست یا نه؟

----------


## مشاور 1

> دوست عزیز من درمورد رشته حقوق زیاد نمیدونم فقط در مورد رشته کامپیوتر یه چیزی رو خیلی خوب میدونم که در این رشته اگر میخوای موفق بشی باید واقعا پشتکار زیادی داشته باشی باید ساعت های زیادی رو پشت کامپیوتر کد بنویسی شاید برای نوشتن یه برنامه ساده 20خطی دو روز وقت بزاری تازه کمش تا بتونی به سرانجام برسونیش،بعد فقط هم به فکر درس های که دانشگاه میده اصلا نباید باشی من زیاد جاهای مختلف شنیدم که میگن توی دانشگاه زیاد چیزی یاد نمیدن از برنامه نویسی (بیشتر مباحث پایه رو یاد میدن بقیش دیگه با خودتت)هر چی که هست به همت خودت بستگی داره خودت باید کلاس های بیرون بری یا از کتاب های زیادی که هست استفاده کنی ،بعد رشته کامپیوتر رشته ای که با علم روز دنیا میره جلو هر روز باید آپدیت باشی تا با علم روز کامپیوتر بری جلو اگر میتونی این طوری باشی رشته بسیار خوبی هست کامپیوتر بعد درس هاشم درنظر بگیر این طوری نشه بری باز از اون ور بوم بیوفتی پایین.


با سلام به نظر من تو ایران اول از هر چیز باید بازار کار و پول در نظر بگیرید و بعد علاقه البته اگه از نظر مالی تامین هستید اون دیگه بحثش جداست 
درکل  اول توانی هاتون در نظر بگیرد بعد بازار کار و بعد علاقه من خودم عاشق  ریاضی ومهندسی نرم افزار بودم اما بنا به دلایلی پزشکی خوندم الان هم کاملا  راضی هستم هم به پول رسیدم هم به علاقم

----------


## reza1995

> با سلام به نظر من تو ایران اول از هر چیز باید بازار کار و پول در نظر بگیرید و بعد علاقه البته اگه از نظر مالی تامین هستید اون دیگه بحثش جداست 
> درکل  اول توانی هاتون در نظر بگیرد بعد بازار کار و بعد علاقه من خودم عاشق  ریاضی ومهندسی نرم افزار بودم اما بنا به دلایلی پزشکی خوندم الان هم کاملا  راضی هستم هم به پول رسیدم هم به علاقم


خب الان به نظر شما بازار کار کدوم برای هم ایران و هم اینکه بشه بورسیه خارج درس خوند در اینده بهتره؟؟

----------


## ONLY-ELECTRONIC

ببینید it و نرم افزار و سخت افزار هرسه به هم مرتبط هستند و بیشتر واحد ها مشترک ، هر کدوم رو برید ریاضی 1 و 2  فیزیک 1 و 2 و معادلات دیفرانسیل و همچنین برنامه نویسی را خواهید داشت و بعد از اینها دروس تخصصی رشته...
از لحاظ بازارکار هم مهندس بیکار زیاده هم کارشناس حقوقی بیکار!!!!
اما نمونه های موفق هم در هردو هست.
علاقه رو جدی بگیرید ، چون پایه بودن و با علاقه درس خوندن میتونه در موفقیت خیلی کمک کنه.
ضمنا چون ریاضیتون ضعیفه اگه مهندسی رفتید سعی کنید معلم خصوصی بگیرید یا برید کلاس شرکت کنید....
اگه فقط واحد پاس کنید به درد نمیخوره ، باید هم درساتون رو خوب بخونید هم در یک زمینه مرتبط با رشته کامپیوتر مثلا طراحی وب ، طراحی نرم افزار و یا زمینه های مربوط به سخت افزار مطالعه کنید تا موفق بشید.
کلی مهندس کامپیوتر هست که با ویندوزم بلد نیستن کار کنن!!!! خب اون مدرک به چه کار میاد؟
چند نفر میتونن وکیل موفقی بشن که حداقل خرج زندگیشونو در بیارن؟
همش به تلاش بستگی داره اما این علاقست که موتور آدمو به حرکت در میاره...

اگه مردی هستی که میتونی از همین فردا استارت بزنی و ریاضی و فیزیک پایه یاد بگیری و در دوران تحصیل هم تلاش کنی تا برنامه نویسی و کارهای به دردبخور یاد بگیری مهندسی میتونه انتخاب خوبی برات باشه.
من یه ترم مهندسی کامپیوتر خوندم توی یک دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی ؛ پر بود از آدمایی که سه ترم افتادن و یه ذره غیرت نداشتن که روزی یکی دو ساعت بخونن که حداقل پاس بشن!!!
اما تک و توک بودن کسایی که تلاش میکردن..
به نظر شما کدوما در آینده موفق میشن؟

صادقانه من نه میگم برو حقوق نه میگم برو کامپیوتر!!
اول بسنج کدوم برات بهتره هم علاقه و هم آمادگی ذهنی ، بعدش پا تو هرکدوم گذاشتی مرد باش و تلاش کن....
اگه تلاش کنی چند سال دیگه یه مهندس بیست یا یه حقوقدان بیست هستی اما اگه تلاش نکنی فرقی نداره تو چه رشته ای باشی ، فقط وقتت تلف شده....

----------


## reza1995

> ببینید it و نرم افزار و سخت افزار هرسه به هم مرتبط هستند و بیشتر واحد ها مشترک ، هر کدوم رو برید ریاضی 1 و 2  فیزیک 1 و 2 و معادلات دیفرانسیل و همچنین برنامه نویسی را خواهید داشت و بعد از اینها دروس تخصصی رشته...
> از لحاظ بازارکار هم مهندس بیکار زیاده هم کارشناس حقوقی بیکار!!!!
> اما نمونه های موفق هم در هردو هست.
> علاقه رو جدی بگیرید ، چون پایه بودن و با علاقه درس خوندن میتونه در موفقیت خیلی کمک کنه.
> ضمنا چون ریاضیتون ضعیفه اگه مهندسی رفتید سعی کنید معلم خصوصی بگیرید یا برید کلاس شرکت کنید....
> اگه فقط واحد پاس کنید به درد نمیخوره ، باید هم درساتون رو خوب بخونید هم در یک زمینه مرتبط با رشته کامپیوتر مثلا طراحی وب ، طراحی نرم افزار و یا زمینه های مربوط به سخت افزار مطالعه کنید تا موفق بشید.
> کلی مهندس کامپیوتر هست که با ویندوزم بلد نیستن کار کنن!!!! خب اون مدرک به چه کار میاد؟
> چند نفر میتونن وکیل موفقی بشن که حداقل خرج زندگیشونو در بیارن؟
> همش به تلاش بستگی داره اما این علاقست که موتور آدمو به حرکت در میاره...
> ...


بله دقیقا ممنونم از راهنماییتون دقیقا به تلاش خود ادم ها بستگی داره

واقعا تشکر میکنم ازت داداشی الهی خیر ببینی

----------


## biology115

سلام ، خسته نباشید دوستان 

یه سوالی داشتم ، حالا نمیدونم اینجا جاش هست یا نه ...

کدوم مدرک دانشگاهی معتبرتر هست ؟؟؟؟؟

آزاد ، غیر انتفاعی ، پیام نور ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahdijoon1388

شک نکن حقوق بهتره . مهندسی اشباعه

----------


## ONLY-ELECTRONIC

> شک نکن حقوق بهتره . مهندسی اشباعه


 :Yahoo (21): 

نه که حقوقدان بیکار نداریم!
من خودم کارشناس ارشد حقوق دیدم بیکاره :Yahoo (2): 

من میشناسم کسایی که حتی مدرک هم ندارن ولی برنامه نویس وب و اندروید هستن و کلی درامد دارن! البته همزمان مهارت ، تحصیل هم باشه بهتره و شانس استخدام شدن رو بالا میبره.....

-----------------------------------------


از لحاظ مدرک هم آزاد به واحدش بستگی داره ولی اگه واحد خوبی میتونید برید برید آزاد ، مثلا علوم تحقیقات یا سایر مراکز معتبر....
پیام نور رو نمیدونم!
غیر انتفاعی هم بستگی داره مثلا علم و فرهنگ خوبه و.... رده بندی دانشگاه های غیرانتفاعی و آزاد رو تو نت میتونید پیدا کنید.
یا واحد های مدنظرتون رو بگید تا دوستان راهنمایی کنند..

----------


## biology115

> نه که حقوقدان بیکار نداریم!
> من خودم کارشناس ارشد حقوق دیدم بیکاره
> 
> من میشناسم کسایی که حتی مدرک هم ندارن ولی برنامه نویس وب و اندروید هستن و کلی درامد دارن! البته همزمان مهارت ، تحصیل هم باشه بهتره و شانس استخدام شدن رو بالا میبره.....
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> از لحاظ مدرک هم آزاد به واحدش بستگی داره ولی اگه واحد خوبی میتونید برید برید آزاد ، مثلا علوم تحقیقات یا سایر مراکز معتبر....
> ...


غیر انتفاعی شهید رجایی اصفهان تا حالا کسی بوده از دوستان ؟؟؟؟؟

لطفا راهنمایی کنید ...

----------


## imaginedragon

> خب این ریاضی قابل یادگیری هست در دانشگاه یا باید از پیش بلد بوده باشم؟
> البته رشته دوم دبیرستان من ریاضی بود سوم رفتم تجربی اما بعد یک مدت رفتم انسانی .


خب اون رياصياتي که تو کامپیوتر هست بیشتر دیفرانسیل و گسسته سال چهارم ریاضی هست که شما اونارو نخونديد بنابراین شاید کمی سخت باشه

----------


## reza1995

> خب اون رياصياتي که تو کامپیوتر هست بیشتر دیفرانسیل و گسسته سال چهارم ریاضی هست که شما اونارو نخونديد بنابراین شاید کمی سخت باشه


وای من موندم چیکار کنم 
من میخوام بخونم معدلم بالای 19 بشه حتی

----------


## ONLY-ELECTRONIC

برنامه نویسی چون نصف بیشتر بچه ها معمولا چیزی بلد نیستن(البته تو دانشگاه های تاپ فرق داره) تو دانشگاه میتونید پیش برید ولی خب ریاضی و فیزیکو باید خوب بخونید.
نترس باشید! اگه استعداد ریاضی فیزیکتون خوبه از همین الآن شروع کنید تا مهر فقط ریاضی فیزیک خوندن که جلو بیوفتید بعد تو طول ترم هم خوب تلاش کنید (اگه کلاس هم برید خوبه)
ریاضی فیزیک جا افتادنش زمان بره ولی شاید بشه یه کاری کرد....
چون من سطح و استعدادتون رو نمیتونم پیش بینی کنم! قطعا نمیتونم قاطعانه نسخه بپیچم ولی یه رشته رو انتخاب کنید که بعدا رفتید داخلش نگید کاشکی میرفتم فلان رشته......
انتخاب سختیه واقعا ولی خب بالاخره باید یکی رو انتخاب کنید دیگه!
ولی وقتی انتخابتون قطعی شد دیگه شک به خودتون راه ندید و تلاش کنید تا موفق بشید حتی اگه ترمای اول و حتی سال اول دوم اذیت شدید نباید نا امید بشید چون اگه مداوم بخونید مطمئنم از سال دوم دانشگاه دیگه خوب میشید....

قضیه یکی از فامیلام رو هم بگم: یه فامیلی داشتیم رتبش خیلی افتضاح شد ،این یعنی چی؟ با این که رشتش ریاضی بود پایه ریاضی فیزیک خوبی نداشت! رفت دانشگاه بیرجند مهندسی بخونه ، ترم یک و دو بعضی دروس مثل ریاضی رو افتاد اما چون مداوم میخوند از ترم سه شد نمره الف ، امسالم فارغ التحصیل میشه!

خب اگه خوب درس نمیخوند تو دانشگاه بعد ترم سه هم بازم میافتاد درسارو تهش هم مشروطی های مداوم و.....!!!

----------


## reza1995

> برنامه نویسی چون نصف بیشتر بچه ها معمولا چیزی بلد نیستن(البته تو دانشگاه های تاپ فرق داره) تو دانشگاه میتونید پیش برید ولی خب ریاضی و فیزیکو باید خوب بخونید.
> نترس باشید! اگه استعداد ریاضی فیزیکتون خوبه از همین الآن شروع کنید تا مهر فقط ریاضی فیزیک خوندن که جلو بیوفتید بعد تو طول ترم هم خوب تلاش کنید (اگه کلاس هم برید خوبه)
> ریاضی فیزیک جا افتادنش زمان بره ولی شاید بشه یه کاری کرد....
> چون من سطح و استعدادتون رو نمیتونم پیش بینی کنم! قطعا نمیتونم قاطعانه نسخه بپیچم ولی یه رشته رو انتخاب کنید که بعدا رفتید داخلش نگید کاشکی میرفتم فلان رشته......
> انتخاب سختیه واقعا ولی خب بالاخره باید یکی رو انتخاب کنید دیگه!
> ولی وقتی انتخابتون قطعی شد دیگه شک به خودتون راه ندید و تلاش کنید تا موفق بشید حتی اگه ترمای اول و حتی سال اول دوم اذیت شدید نباید نا امید بشید چون اگه مداوم بخونید مطمئنم از سال دوم دانشگاه دیگه خوب میشید....
> 
> قضیه یکی از فامیلام رو هم بگم: یه فامیلی داشتیم رتبش خیلی افتضاح شد ،این یعنی چی؟ با این که رشتش ریاضی بود پایه ریاضی فیزیک خوبی نداشت! رفت دانشگاه بیرجند مهندسی بخونه ، ترم یک و دو بعضی دروس مثل ریاضی رو افتاد اما چون مداوم میخوند از ترم سه شد نمره الف ، امسالم فارغ التحصیل میشه!
> 
> خب اگه خوب درس نمیخوند تو دانشگاه بعد ترم سه هم بازم میافتاد درسارو تهش هم مشروطی های مداوم و.....!!!


دقیقا من اراده کنم میتونم به خواست خدا 
تو همون دانشگاه ترم اول جزوه میگیرم استاد غش میارم میتونی بیای تلگرام من
kapus1 هست  تلگرام من
دارم الان انتخاب رشته میکنم ممنون میشم کمک کنی اگه مزاحمت نیستم البته

----------

